# Pedal Boards??



## Rex Lannegan

Anybody know where I can get a good pedal board? I'm getting tired of setting up and tearing down pedals....


THanks!!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sysexguy

Guitar Parts Canada has Pedaltrain boards.

I recently built a super nice board using a Radial Boneyard and George L's for all the interconnects

http://www.tonebone.com/tb-boneyard.htm 

too bad one cannot post pics.....pm me 

Andy


----------



## Rex Lannegan

Thanks Andy....

I think I might just build one like that!! They pretty much show you how to construct it!

:rockon:


----------



## Xanadu

sysexguy said:


> Guitar Parts Canada has Pedaltrain boards.
> 
> I recently built a super nice board using a Radial Boneyard and George L's for all the interconnects
> 
> http://www.tonebone.com/tb-boneyard.htm
> 
> too bad one cannot post pics.....pm me
> 
> Andy


why cant we post pics??


----------



## sysexguy

.....I don't know, but I'll ask......the finished pedalboard looks so clean.....at first glance it looks like it's isn't functional (like a video or an ad) 

Andy


----------



## bryanjetboy

*boneyard*

1111111111111111111111


----------



## faracaster

sysexguy said:


> Guitar Parts Canada has Pedaltrain boards.
> 
> I recently built a super nice board using a Radial Boneyard and George L's for all the interconnects
> 
> http://www.tonebone.com/tb-boneyard.htm
> 
> too bad one cannot post pics.....pm me
> 
> Andy



Hey Andy.....

I just read the propaganda on the pedal board. It looks good to me. Do you carry these? And, do you think there is enough room under the board for a Voodoo Labs pedal power and a AC power bar? I noticed that Bryanjetboy has his power supplies on top. That is the crucial thing for me. Getting those power supplies OFF the top of the board. (because I use too many toys) 

cheers
Pete


----------



## sysexguy

Hi Pete, I'm e-mailing you pics

OK so I put 'em on a page at the site, let's see if this works




















Andy


----------



## iggs

I like my SKB PS-45, plenty of space, regulated and conditioned power supply and a hard case all in one. The only thing I added was extra foam on the inside of the top lid for some extra protection.

http://www.skbcases.com/product/musical_instrument/pedalboards/skb-ps-45.html


----------



## CocoTone

You can buy `em cheep at Long& Mcwads. Easiest way to go.

CT.


----------



## Welladjusted

teleman said:


> Two words: pegboard, zip-ties.
> 
> Or is that three words?


the hyphen makes it a single word.

i just built mine from scrap plywood at work. so i actually made money making my pedalboard. and i could easily modify it to resemble one of those tonebone boards


----------



## BrownID

Try Angstrom Cases off of their eBay store.

http://stores.ebay.com/Angstrom-Cases

They make excellent ATA cases and the prices are hard to beat. They are also Canadian outfit based out east.


----------



## sense_of_henry

I make them, here are some pics of the latest one I made:

http://users.eastlink.ca/~cmushquash/board/board1.JPG
http://users.eastlink.ca/~cmushquash/board/board2.JPG
http://users.eastlink.ca/~cmushquash/board/board3.JPG

I am making one as we speak (paint is drying) that is 24 X 20 inches. It is similar to the one pictured but without the riser. I like making them for fun, anybody want them?


----------



## sense_of_henry

Another one I finished today (20 X 24 inches):

http://users.eastlink.ca/~cmushquash/board/board4.JPG


----------



## james on bass

Say hello to my $3 pedal board I made this afternoon. Sick of throwing my pedals into my gear bag, then having the settings all messed up the next time I use them.

$2 for the handles, $1 for the rubber feet, old piece of plywood, black spray paint I found at my dad's (when I was using his table saw to cut said piece of wood), and a handfull of velcro strips from work. 

As you can see, by both the board, and the b-rated effects on it - I am cheap (thrifty?)!


----------



## Xanadu

haha, yay for cheap behringer effects I have the EQ too:food-smiley-004:


----------



## faracaster

sysexguy said:


> Hi Pete, I'm e-mailing you pics
> 
> OK so I put 'em on a page at the site, let's see if this works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



I ordered one right after your post here. 
Then yesterday I'm told they don't make them anymore 
I'm bummed. 
Oh well at least between your pictures and the one's online, I can "clone" it.
Of course that would mean I'd have to find the time to do that.

cheers
Pete


----------



## torndownunit

They are pretty easy to make yourself. I bought a great metal case and Canadian Tire. I found some carpet and a nice board at the recycling area at the dump. I haven't put everything together yet because I have been busy, but I'll basically be looking at under $30 by the time I am done.

I guess different people's idea's of 'cheap' vary. I find the prices on pedal boards ridiculous.

When it comes to brand name boards though, this guy makes some nice ones for decent prices: http://www.nycpedalboards.com/

And http://www.rondomusic.net has the cheapest boards/cases by miles. Their shipping prices are a little high, but I have bought items from them before and they are good quality for the insanely low prices.


----------



## Xanadu

I've decided to make my own pedal board, I'll post pics of it when It's done.


----------



## Welladjusted

i reccomend building rather than buying. you get a board more suited to your needs that way. i think the general rule for building your own is to lay out your pedals how you want them, take note of the specs, and grab some plywood from rona or home depot and cut it to those specs. if you don't have a power saw or something like that in your garage, hand tools will get the job done all the same and cost less than a pre-made board. there's nothing wrong with pre-made boards. they have a lot of benefits like onboard power supplies and what have you. they're just one size fits all, and they cost more than building your own.

that said, if i was going to buy a pre-made board, i'd go for a pedalpad


----------



## fuel37

I have a pedalpad and i'm in love with it. It's their cheapest model and i got it used for about $130.


----------



## Duke of Metal

sense_of_henry said:


> Another one I finished today (20 X 24 inches):
> 
> http://users.eastlink.ca/~cmushquash/board/board4.JPG


Hey man,
How can a person get in touch with you about building a pedal board for them? 

Thanks


----------



## rippinglickfest

*Pedal Board*

Furman makes a real nice one called the SPB8........and it comes with power conditioning and has stereo returns,amp outs and has outlets for eight 9v DC with power cords included and 3 120 v AC outlets. Aluminun chasis and comes with a padded carrying bag. Its got a lot of options of hooking things up to it.
Great unit..........only downside is that you have to velco all your effects to the thing. Its worth checking out though
Ray


----------



## Duke of Metal

anybody with a way to contact sense_of_henry?


thanks


----------



## okcomputer

Duke of Metal said:


> anybody with a way to contact sense_of_henry?
> 
> 
> thanks


I tried PM to no avail...


----------



## sense_of_henry

Sorry guys, I haven't checked in a couple of weeks. I have PM'd you both back, but in the future I will try to be better on the PMs. Also, you can always reach me via my user name @hotmail.com. Don't forget the underscores between each word (sense_of_henry).


----------



## Rex Lannegan

faracaster said:


> I ordered one right after your post here.
> Then yesterday I'm told they don't make them anymore
> I'm bummed.
> Oh well at least between your pictures and the one's online, I can "clone" it.
> Of course that would mean I'd have to find the time to do that.
> 
> cheers
> Pete


Here's one that I 'cloned'...










Under the belly...










It was actually very easy...the biggest challenge was what to use as the velcro. I solved that with a $5 floor mat from Crappy Tire.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## FrogRick12

I got yer pedalboard right here.........

I sell the Mustache brand pedalboard/flightcase to a select group of retailers who "get it"....

It's very easy to mount your pedals, doesn't cost you an arm and a leg, and comes in 4 sizes....
Here are some shots of mine....This is 24 X 12 and lists for $197.00....


----------



## david henman

FrogRick12 said:


> I got yer pedalboard right here.........
> I sell the Mustache brand pedalboard/flightcase to a select group of retailers who "get it"....
> It's very easy to mount your pedals, doesn't cost you an arm and a leg, and comes in 4 sizes....
> Here are some shots of mine....This is 24 X 12 and lists for $197.00....


...nothing on your site - does mustache have its own web site?

-dh


----------



## Chito

I know there are a few people here in the forum who actually make them but if you are in any rush to get one for whatever reason, you can get a Stagemaster Pedalboard (Flightcase Style) 32"x15" from L&M. I just got one from them and it cost me $199.00+tax. 

BTW if someone is on the look out for a pedalboard, I have a Pedaltrain JR with the softcase which I'm willing to part with for a reasonable amount.


----------



## Milkman

I built this one for around $20.

It ain't rocket science.










Of course, the snake detaches for transportation.


----------



## Voxguy76

Here's my pedalboard:

http://image50.webshots.com/150/4/38/70/2237438700086867613jvuLwP_fs.jpg?action=&track_pagetag=/page/photo/entertainment/music/&track_action=/Owner/ViewActions/FullSize


----------



## Milkman

Ok, after much study and consultation, this is how my pedal board looks for the time being.

The Tuner and Chorus/Delay are in the effcts loop. DC power for the other pedals is provided by the Planet Waves Tuner (DC out).

The amp is a Traynor YCV40 with the 1 X 12 closed back extension cab.


The wah has been gutted and upgraded with a BYOC kit. All pedals are true bypass.


----------



## Robboman

*Here's what I stomp on*










This is just a regular roadcase that looked about pedalboard-size to me. I have all pedals screwed down and regular 9v adaptor attached to a detachable AC connector on the front of the case. 

Hey, do you guys ever have problems with accidentially stepping on knobs and changing settings.. or breaking them? I haven't been able to come up with a clever hardware solution for that - other than using BOSS or Ibanez pedals with recessed knobs. The problem with those is they also have recessed tone :wave:


----------



## devil6

Here are my toys










Yes im willing to admit i have problem, no im not willing to correct my problem...i love all my pedals. I have no idea what make the board is a friend gave it to me, i plan on building my own shortly.

Sig Chain: Boss Tu-2>TECH 21 PBDDI>EHX POG>Boss Line Selctor(Controlling - EHX Bass Micro Synth, Moog Ring mod)>MXR Phase 90>Boss Tremolo>Boss DD-3 delay> Dunlop 105Q bass wah>Visual Sound H20>EHX Bassballs>EBS BassIQ>MXR Smart Gate


----------



## Milkman

devil6 said:


> Here are my toys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes im willing to admit i have problem, no im not willing to correct my problem...i love all my pedals. I have no idea what make the board is a friend gave it to me, i plan on building my own shortly.
> 
> Sig Chain: Boss Tu-2>TECH 21 PBDDI>EHX POG>Boss Line Selctor(Controlling - EHX Bass Micro Synth, Moog Ring mod)>MXR Phase 90>Boss Tremolo>Boss DD-3 delay> Dunlop 105Q bass wah>Visual Sound H20>EHX Bassballs>EBS BassIQ>MXR Smart Gate



Hang on a second. Is this a BASS rig?


You're kidding.


----------



## bigmatty

I am just getting back into playing after a long hiatus....so i am getting back into effects, most have been acquired for a good price etc...anyway the board is just something I was playing around with in the garage.

I like the two tier design but that's just a personal preference...this is the fist version I have made of this and will continue to refine it over time.

It suits my basement playing fine and as I am not in and nor do I foresee myself in one anytime soon it is not meant to be portable...I am going to work on that one though 

Pedal placement is an ongoing refinement as well. I am looking at getting a Voodoo labs power supply one of these days, in the meantime I am using a BOSS NS simply as a power supply and not hooked up to anything.
the rest is self explanatory....input is always welcome.


----------



## devil6

Milkman said:


> Hang on a second. Is this a BASS rig?
> 
> 
> You're kidding.



Well it's not fair that guitar players get to make all the fun and crazy sounds


----------



## ertert

Hi everyone, as this is my first post, hopefully the image works. Here is what I am using right now.


----------



## sense_of_henry

Here is an older picture of my board. Some things have changed, and I have a bunch of pedals that are currently off the board until I have the energy to do a re-wire. Right now, this except with my Keeley Compressor (4-knob) and Semaphore Tremolo added.










The board is homemade:


----------



## gproud

*Please Note*

Pedalboard down while we make internal changes. Tune in soon for a new and improved pedalboard.:rockon:


----------



## KoskineN

here is mine, I built it myself...cost me about 120$


----------



## Ripper

Very nice pedal board, looks good and tough too. Hey what do you think of the metal muff?


----------



## KoskineN

I like it! It took me a while to get a setting that I like thought. But from there I use it all the time for heavy stuff! It beats the MT-2 out of my board! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest

Chito said:


> I know there are a few people here in the forum who actually make them


Hey! I make pedal boards! Coast Pedal Boards. Two standard sizes and we do custom work as well. If you'd like to see a really big custom job check out this thread. Should have hard shell cases available mid-summer. We'll be offering built-in locking Neutrik jacks around then too. Cheers!





(Click the pictures for bigger images)


----------



## KoskineN

Hi iaresee! By looking at your gear pictures, I was wondering if you are using
the Holy Grail because the spring reverb on the Rect-O-Verb is not this good?
I'm asking because I plan on buying the combo version of it! And I own a Holy Grail too.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest

KoskineN said:


> Hi iaresee! By looking at your gear pictures, I was wondering if you are using
> the Holy Grail because the spring reverb on the Rect-O-Verb is not this good?


Not at all. The reverb on the rectoverb is superb spring reverb. I don't actually own the rectoverb anymore. I sold the head and the cab a while ago. I play a Koch TwinTone now and the 'verb on that amp is not switchable, hence the Grail. Plus, the Grail does a huge, lush hall 'verb in addition to a really excellent spring 'verb so it's got a few more tricks up it's sleeve than your typical amp reverb.



> I'm asking because I plan on buying the combo version of it! And I own a Holy Grail too.


As rectifiers go the rectoverb is pretty tame. It's built like a tank. Tours well. In my opinion it really requires Celesion V30's to help smooth out and take the edge off that Mesa preamp sound.

I noticed haven't posted my board picture. How did I forget to do that? Here it is in it's current incarnation. Click for a bigger view.


----------



## KoskineN

What about the George Ls cables? I was thinking about replacing all my cheap patch cables with those...Since they're solderless, can you re-use
a plug by simply unscrew it and use it with a new cable?


----------



## Guest

KoskineN said:


> What about the George Ls cables? I was thinking about replacing all my cheap patch cables with those...Since they're solderless, can you re-use
> a plug by simply unscrew it and use it with a new cable?


You can reuse the cables. I'd recut them every time though. I'm actually set to ditch the George L plugs and solder the George L cable to Neutrik plugs. The George L plugs have let me down in the past. Sometimes you just have to pull out the soldering iron.


----------



## Voxguy76

Ok lets give this a go again. Here's my current board with practise amp:


----------



## Milkman

My current pedal board (and amp)


----------



## Guest

Milkman said:


> My current pedal board (and amp)


Funneee.....


----------



## Kapo_Polenton

What do you guys like to use on the tops of the boards to keep pedals from sliding if they are angled? Is there a tolex type spray that you can apply? Also interested on whether or not anyone uses diff channels for diff series of pedals or if you just run them all straight and turn them on and off as required?


----------



## Falcatarius

> What do you guys like to use on the tops of the boards to keep pedals from sliding if they are angled? Is there a tolex type spray that you can apply?


Velcro my man, lot's and lots of velcro. You can get wheels of it at hardware stores nice and cheap and it works like a charm.


I have some questions myself though. My pedal collection has only recently expanded and i'm definitly in the market to get a board. I'd be happy to make one myself but my only qualm is that it NEEDS to be able to get packed into a heavy duty suitcase type of thing and i'm not sure how to go about making one myself. 
I suppose pontentially I could just get a road case and build the board inside it. I'm not looking for anything big as I only use 4-5 pedals and a wah. Any suggestions?

Cheers
-Falcatarius


----------



## Evilmusician

BrownID said:


> Try Angstrom Cases off of their eBay store.
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Angstrom-Cases
> 
> They make excellent ATA cases and the prices are hard to beat. They are also Canadian outfit based out east.


Angstrom are great just got one sturdy quality and good price I got the 36"x16"


----------

